# This is awful



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Serial cat killer on the loose again as dozens of pets targeted in anti-freeze poisonings | Mail Online

This is, there are no words to be able to describe how I feel about this.

I hope the person or persons responsible are found, chained and quatered.....

Those poor cats. This is exactly why I do not allow Mozart to go outside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Sick and twisted


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

That is horrific  how can people?

Somewhere in the depth of my brain matter lurks the information that people who mutilate animals then gravitate to violence against people - is this right or does the grey matter need defragmenting?

I'm pretty sure serial killers start on animals 

Poor kitties


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

:mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## badbudgie (Mar 31, 2009)

I have two cats but they are house cats, I think its safer to keep them indoors with people that like about...


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

this is so wrong


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

that is awful i hope they find them and do worse to them it makes me so mad:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

words fail me i just wish i could get hold of whoever is responsible see if they like anti freeze


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

*MissD:*


> I'm pretty sure serial killers start on animals


I'm afraid that serial killers do start off on animals and progress to people (either children or adults). In most cases, they progress on to children then on to adults.

I really do not understand how this person or persons actually sleep at night. Perhaps they sleep quite well and don't care or do not understand the horror and pain they cause to these helpless animals. If they can do this to animals they are perfectly capable of hurting people and thus, in my own honest opinion should not be around in public but should be locked up to never see day light again. I seriously, feverently hope that this person or persons do not have any animal of any kind in their ownership.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sick and very very sad............What has the world come too!!:cursing:


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Apollo said:


> *MissD:*
> 
> I'm afraid that serial killers do start off on animals and progress to people (either children or adults). In most cases, they progress on to children then on to adults.
> 
> I really do not understand how this person or persons actually sleep at night. Perhaps they sleep quite well and don't care or do not understand the horror and pain they cause to these helpless animals. If they can do this to animals they are perfectly capable of hurting people and thus, in my own honest opinion should not be around in public but should be locked up to never see day light again. I seriously, feverently hope that this person or persons do not have any animal of any kind in their ownership.


Hi Apollo, that's what I thought.

How do they sleep? They probably 'whitewash' it or justify it to themselves or something like that. Let's face it there are some people in this world who are wicked

I'm wondering why the police and legal system don't put more of an emphasis on this type of abuse if it directly links to harming people too....


----------

